# 5 dogs at the beach



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My friend is visiting with her two Labs, and on Sunday evening we took them all to the beach, they had great fun and we're going again in a few hours!

DSC_0004 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0008 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0010 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0014 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0015 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0021 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0037 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0039 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0042 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0057 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0061 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0062 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0066 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0069 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0071 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0082 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0087 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0090 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0091 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0094 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0096 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0097 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by Niseag, on Flickr

I love this
DSC_0115 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0116 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0118 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0122 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0132 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0143 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0144 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0153 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0156 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0157 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0159 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0166 by Niseag, on Flickr

few more...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She just had to...and I think she made us ALL gag walking back...then she got TWO baths!
DSC_0170 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0172 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0175 by Niseag, on Flickr

Then my sister tried to get some of the stink off in the sea...Katy HATES water so this didn't go down well
DSC_0186 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0194 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0230 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0234 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0239 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0243 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0254 by Niseag, on Flickr

Then my 'toddlers' had frisbee wars before we left
DSC_0264 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0266 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

What a lovely beach...Gorgeous dogs and they all look like they were having a whale of a time


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

The dogs look happy and enjoying the lovely beach. I enjoyed watching their pictures. 
They all look gorgeous and it seems that they are best buddies and love playing frisbee. Thanks for sharing us your wonderful experience in the beautiful beach with your canine companion :thumbsup:.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely pics


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, lovely dogs and beach.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

What beautifully happy dogs!


----------



## BaileyTerrierThing (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like they had a great time!


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Water look&#8217;s great, unlike down here in Fife


----------

